# Hmm



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I over locked using the my motherboard overclock option (uefi) and then decided to put everything back to default. My computer was so slow that it was almost unusable and everything I wanted to turn it off I had to hold down the power button. Is this normal? What should I do?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Mobo-asus m5a99x evo
Psu-corsair tx650
CPU-amd fx 6100
Ram-gskill 1600mhz
Gpu-520gt


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Enter into your BIOS and load Setup Defaults. That will revert everything back to factory settings.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I did that and that's what made it really slow. I changed it back to the asus overclock and everything works fine... But I would like to be able to go back to stock speeds to preserve the life of my system. Should I try CMOS reset?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You could try that.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

CMOS reset did it. But I do have a question About CPU fan control. In my bios I have an option to set the speed based on temp. So like I can make it run at 100% when the CPU is at 45 and then I can set a base speed it run at. The problem is only the base speed seems to work. The CPU gets to like 50c (prime 95) and its only at 2300 and the base is around 2000. Why would this not work? Thanks I have uefi bios invade that helps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you adjust the upper temperature to 45c and the Cpu fan max duty cycle to 100%?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah but it barely changes at all when it climbs to 50c. I checked and recheck. Still there and still no change. Only the bottom limit seems to make a difference.


----------

